# Ways to present the Gospel / How did God get your attention?



## GoodTreeMinistries.com (Apr 30, 2013)

What are some of the ways you present the gospel to people. If possible please provide links to anything you use to show or give this presentation. If the gospel is the power of salvation to those who believe, I want to give the best presentation possible. First of all for God's glory and second of all for people to know the full truth.
Also it would be very helpful to me if you could tell me what God used from others to get your attention when you were saved. I truly want others to be saved and want to present Jesus the best way I can to people. I do realize salvation is of the Lord but also see God uses the foolishness of preaching to save others. Please help me grow in my personal and church outreach! What you put on here could end up being used of God to save one of the lost!


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 30, 2013)

I would suggest learning the historical redemptive story and tell it the best you can. Use the word "substitute" as a key to remind yourself of the core work of Christ. And think of sharing the Gospel as simply telling someone what you believe. Learn what you believe and repeat it to others. I encounter situations where I have an opportunity in casual settings to share. When opportunity arises from conversation I always ask a question to the person or small group. I ask if they would like me to explain what it is I believe. The answer is always yes and this sets the stage for you to take your time and share what you believe. Your audience is ready and expecting you to tell the story. If they are not interested all you can be sure of is that it is not their appointed time. YET. And to your question about what gets attention. I do not see antidotes in this area helpful. Tell the story with no holds barred and let the Spirit work.


----------

